# Cheap Glass Display Cabinet



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so this isn't exactly news... perhaps I should call it 'olds' because it's been around for a while.

But Ikea are selling this for £40.00
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10011055

Which is a damn good price tbh, I spent ages looking and everything else I found was around the £80 mark.

Mine arrived yesterday courtesy of a friend with a car and I just finished putting it together. Pretty well built, easy to assemble and compact enough to fit near your painting desk.

I reckon its a great way to display what you've done, inspire you while doing new stuff and show off any awesome Forgeworld projects you may be about to complete.

[note, you'll probably want access to a car as local delivery costs would be vicious if you were just buying this.]


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Ok, so this isn't exactly news... perhaps I should call it 'olds' because it's been around for a while.


not exactly "new"s for all (I have had one of mine for 13 years now)
but they are quite reliable and I imagine there are a good few who are unaware of them as yet


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

have you had any problem with the lamp? i had a display cabinet and the halogen lights "bleached" my minis on the top level.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

to be honest you really don't need to install the lamp, we have one in our house full of 6" figures and action men (classics) and anime figures, and with all sides being glass it gets PLENTY of light really.

but we do have a similar cabinet with a light in it also, and have had no problems with it bleaching the figures inside, and thats closer to them than this one would be


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Meh, I'm just gonna build one for my A2 project


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This cabinet doesn't come with lighting I dont think. 

I've been planning on getting myself one of these for some time. Shall be picking one or two up when I move house in september.

Great post for anyone looking for a cheap cabinet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well i like it, may have a couple for the conservatory,much prefer stuff on display than in boxes! i assume they dont get too dusty in there either,which is the major problem having stuff on normal shelves.
I had a good friend(rest in peace Kev) who used to keep all his armies in his wardrobe and his clothes on the floor! kept them dust free but he always looked like hed been draged through a hedge.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> have you had any problem with the lamp? i had a display cabinet and the halogen lights "bleached" my minis on the top level.


yes, i had a similar problem with the initial lights that were sold alongside it, I improvised after that with some other lamp.
However the ones ikea sell now alongside it are much better



Stella Cadente said:


> to be honest you really don't need to install the lamp


depends where it is the room though and what your lighting is like, I can't use the lights currently as it dazzles the chinchilla (who spends 45 minutes irritatidly barking when it goes on).
If it's in a corner or just in a poorly lit area the lights can come in very handy



imm0rtal reaper said:


> This cabinet doesn't come with lighting I dont think.


No that's right, the recommended lights are placed next to the cabinet in most stores and cost about a fiver for two coming from one plug (unless they've changed again)


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I only recently started looking for one of these. Ordering mine as I type this


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Great idea, thanks. I hadn't been looking for one of these with any urgency, but will keep a weather eye for an Ikea sale now. lol +Rep for you.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

As an ikea hater due to my friends having that EXACT CASE i will warn you now BOLT IT INTO THE FLOOR\WALL the thing will tip over VERY easy and shatter like no tomorrow.....(And it took a bunch of his really nice metal models with it)


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing mate. I've been considering getting a glass cabinet for a long time. Perhaps I might be able to get one now 

Skar


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Bindi Baji said:


> depends where it is the room though and what your lighting is like, I can't use the lights currently as it dazzles the chinchilla (who spends 45 minutes irritatidly barking when it goes on).
> If it's in a corner or just in a poorly lit area the lights can come in very handy


paint the wall behind it a light color, or just white, or use a mirror behind it, even in a low light area it helps allot


bitsandkits said:


> i assume they dont get too dusty in there either,which is the major problem having stuff on normal shelves.


it does get some dust, but nothing as severe as just normal shelves, you don't have to worry about it for a very long time really


Witch King of Angmar said:


> As an ikea hater due to my friends having that EXACT CASE i will warn you now BOLT IT INTO THE FLOOR\WALL the thing will tip over VERY easy and shatter like no tomorrow.....(And it took a bunch of his really nice metal models with it)


what the hell did he do to tip it over easily? use a forklift truck?, they are quite weighty, VERY weighty and very stable, heck if I wanted to push ours over I'd really have to try to push it over or fall into it, or run into it, sounds like exaggeration to me.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> paint the wall behind it a light color, or just white, or use a mirror behind it, even in a low light area it helps allot


Unfortunately even that doesn't always help, my place before the last one was lighted in such a way that wouldn't have helped, still it's a fair tip for some situations i'll grant you



Stella Cadente said:


> what the hell did he do to tip it over easily? use a forklift truck?, they are quite weighty,


the only problem I have come across is putting weight on the door whilst it's being opened, this is easily solved by either stopping people opening it or flicking them with a wet towel when they reach for the door.

Other known problems are children and accident prone people, the best way to deal with these problems is to bar entry. :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ours is sadly occupied by my wifes willow tree figurines, and an awesome Gandalf vs Sauruman set my brother wanted somewhere to display, but my new revenant model will have to find a place in it.

We were even more lucky with ours as it was ex-display so we got £25 off making it the cheapest glass cabinet I willl every buy.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

It is a good cheap cabinet, buy the light to go in it and it's even better. Have had no trouble with mine tipping over and it sits on carpet, and the glass is toughened safety glass so no worries there. Have got one for each of my armies - my wife think's I'm a geek!! What does she know!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> It is a good cheap cabinet, buy the light to go in it and it's even better. Have had no trouble with mine tipping over and it sits on carpet, and the glass is toughened safety glass so no worries there. Have got one for each of my armies - my wife think's I'm a geek!! What does she know!


I could not imagine one for each of my armies....especailly since my Orks would require at least 8! :shok:


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> have you had any problem with the lamp? i had a display cabinet and the halogen lights "bleached" my minis on the top level.


As others have said, it doesn't come with a light but there is a pre-cut hole for one if you want it; otherwise the hole is filled with a plastic deely [to stop dust i guess]

In terms of stability, I don't see this going over short of a drunken rugby tackle type situation, it is seriously weighty and felt very stable when assembles, no wobble like you get with some flat-pack stuff.

TBH I'm sure there is better out there but this meets my need. It's by my painting desk [and a window] and I'll use it for my best work to inspire me while i'm painting new things. Especially those minis I painted simply because I wanted to and which otherwise reside in a shoe box.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> TBH I'm sure there is better out there but this meets my need. It's by my painting desk [and a window] and I'll use it for my best work to inspire me while i'm painting new things. Especially those minis I painted simply because I wanted to and which otherwise reside in a shoe box.


Yeah, there is better out there. But for the price, this ones damn good. I've seen some pretty similar to this going for over £600. Daylight robbery really...


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Is there a rough approximation as to many figures this will hold? I'm in the same boat as TKE, as just one of my armies is quite large, let alone the other 5.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Is there a rough approximation as to many figures this will hold? I'm in the same boat as TKE, as just one of my armies is quite large, let alone the other 5.


Yeah, pass me that net, my Stompa's gone overboard...


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Each glass shelf is 39.5cm by 30.5cm and the bottom wooden shelf bit is slightly larger.

At the moment, on one shelf for example, I have a 5 man Terminator squad and their Land Raider, a ten man assault squad with jump packs, a 10 man tactical squad, a dreadnought, a 5 man death co squad with their rhino. There's a little bit more room but not withour squashing them close together.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> Each glass shelf is 39.5cm by 30.5cm and the bottom wooden shelf bit is slightly larger.
> 
> At the moment, on one shelf for example, I have a 5 man Terminator squad and their Land Raider, a ten man assault squad with jump packs, a 10 man tactical squad, a dreadnought, a 5 man death co squad with their rhino. There's a little bit more room but not withour squashing them close together.


Well, that's very useful, and I thank you for it. But, I have to type my initial reaction to the post.

Centimetres? Centimetres? What the hell?! I live my life in INCHES man, I'm a Wargamer! I only measure one thing in centimetres, and only when I want it to sound bigger!

...


...

...Collar size, of course. What did you think I meant?


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

2.54cm per inch or if you prefer 25.4mm per inch. 

I've put my 2,000 point Necron army on one shelf and my 4,000 point WOC army on two shelves so it holds a fair bit.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

To try and give you a perspective, one shelf will hold 4 battlewagons with a bit of space for some infantry.

Once i've stopped being lazy and filled the cabinet i'll get a picture up to try and give a perspective of size in mini terms.


----------

